# semen analysis



## felix (Aug 27, 2003)

Dear Peter,
First thanks to you, Tony and Mel for a wonderful website.
Please can you tell me whether the following is anything to worry about in a recent semen analysis: "Abnormal forms: 84;
Progression 2-3; Sperm conc. M/ml: Initial 93, Prep 25, 24 Hr 28."
I've read the previous questions on this but can't find an answer.
Many thanks,
Felix


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

felix said:


> Dear Peter,
> First thanks to you, Tony and Mel for a wonderful website.
> Please can you tell me whether the following is anything to worry about in a recent semen analysis: "Abnormal forms: 84;
> Progression 2-3; Sperm conc. M/ml: Initial 93, Prep 25, 24 Hr 28."
> ...


This sounds OK to me

Peter


----------



## felix (Aug 27, 2003)

Peter, thanks so much for your reply.
Felix


----------

